# Χάντρα θαλασσιά [mavi boncuk]



## Theseus (Jun 24, 2012)

I was looking into the origin of the Χάντρα θαλασσιά & the usage of blue throughout Greece &Turkey & I came upon this article.
I cannot make much sense out of the bits in bold. I know that την έπεσε means 'seduced' but why τις; What is the real origin of the protective eye? The Turkish archaeologist-guide explained that the myth of Medusa was its origin but is this just an ignotum per ignotius explanation?

Φαίνεται πως *το ξεμάτιασμα της ανασαιμιάς έπιασε*, γιατί μπήκα επιτέλους. Για καλό και για κακό ας βάλω και ένα μάτι. Τώρα που είπα μάτι τι θυμήθηκα;

Πριν από κάποιο διάστημα είχα βάλει την ερώτηση: γιατί βάφουνε μπλε τις πόρτες και τα παράθυρα στα νησιά και τι σχέση έχουν με την μπλε χάντρα για το μάτι. Λοιπόν:

Μια φόρα και έναν καιρό υπήρχε μια όμορφη κοπέλα που την έλεγαν Μέδουσα. Την λιμπίστηκε ο Ποσειδώνας και *τις την έπεσε*
- Δεσποινίς να σας πω.
- Να μη μου πεις
*- Καλέ εγώ για σας....
- Να μένει το βύσσινο.*
The full story is to be found on http://kiposgr.blogspot.co.uk/2008/09/blog-post_3039.html


----------



## Palavra (Jun 24, 2012)

I've no idea about the origin of the blue eye, sorry. As for that:


Theseus said:


> Μια φόρα και έναν καιρό υπήρχε μια όμορφη κοπέλα που την έλεγαν Μέδουσα. Την λιμπίστηκε ο Ποσειδώνας και *τις της την έπεσε*


...he hit on her.



Theseus said:


> *- Καλέ εγώ για σας....
> - Να μένει το βύσσινο.*


-Well, for you I'd....
-Thanks, but no thanks.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 24, 2012)

The dialog is so typical *Νίκος Τσιφόρος* and the text should be from his _Ελληνική Μυθολογία_...

I'll keep quiet for a moment about *το ξεμάτιασμα της ανασαιμιάς*, since I'm searching the book for context. However, regarding the dialog, first of all it must be: *της* την έπεσε ("he made a pass at her"). We've seen many such formations here.

As for the dialog...:
--Miss, can I have a word.
--No, you can't.
--Come on, for you, I...
--Oh, spare me.

A, and, btw, Μια _φορά_ (not φόρα) κι έναν καιρό...


O, come on, Miss Pal Aura! :up:


----------



## nickel (Jun 24, 2012)

Too many spelling errors for a piece by Tsiforos, unless they're all typos.

I've been looking at Google books, searching for the terms "γαλάζια χάντρα" and "ματόχαντρο" but I haven't found any background.
There's only a passing mention in Greek Wikipedia: http://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/Βασκανία

I have, however, found this book:
http://www.protoporia.gr/to-matozinichon-matochantro-p-349862.html


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 24, 2012)

Χαρακτηριστικό Τσιφόρο εννοούσα μόνο τον (διορθωμένο) διάλογο:



Τσιφόρος; said:


> Μια φορά και έναν καιρό υπήρχε μια όμορφη κοπέλα που την έλεγαν Μέδουσα. Την λιμπίστηκε ο Ποσειδώνας και *της την έπεσε*
> - Δεσποινίς να σας πω.
> - Να μη μου πεις
> - Καλέ εγώ για σας....
> - Να μένει το βύσσινο.



Δυστυχώς, δεν ξέρω αν οι νεότερες εκδόσεις έχουν περιεχόμενα, αλλά στην παλιά έκδοση του Ερμή με τις 600+ σελίδες μόνο κατά τύχη μπορείς να βρεις αυτόν τον διάλογο. Βρήκα _Μέδουσα_ σε τρία διαφορετικά σημεία, αλλά κανένα από αυτά δεν ήταν το πιο πάνω.


Theseus, have you read anything by Tsiforos? Maybe his _History of England_? (Not one of his best, but... :)).


----------



## SBE (Jun 24, 2012)

I always thought that the evil eye is more of a Middle Eastern thing, considering the amount of amulets one sees in the Middle East. Wikipedia says it's more Greek than I thought and that even Plutarch offers a "scientific explanation" of the evil eye. Also according to Wikipedia, it appears that there are very few civilisations that do not believe in the evil eye. 
In an case, as a child I remember a tiny turquoise bead worn by children. Nowadays we moved from the plain bead to the elaborate ornament, as people hang these things in their homes for decoration. 
From this



to this


----------



## Theseus (Jun 25, 2012)

Thanks for all the contributions! The staring blue eye thus mirrors back the blue of the evil eye and thus confounds it. I know from a book I have on the subject of Modern Greek Folklore & Ancient Greek Religion by J.C.Lawson - a real mine of information - that there is a pertinent section on 'the evil eye'.
See http://archive.org/stream/moderngreekfolkl00laws#page/n7/mode/2up [pp.9-15] for an extensive and pertinent dscussion on the origin and use of the protective eye et al. as amulets against the evil eye.
And for Nickel's γαλάζια χάντρα note the reference to its being worn by women to ensure the abundance of γάλα.


----------



## bernardina (Jun 25, 2012)




----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 25, 2012)

Μπέρνι, είσαι σίγουρη για τη χρήση εδώ; Για διακοσμητικές μού φαίνονται οι πράσινες, οι κόκκινες... 

Νομίζω ότι πιο εντός θέματος είναι η αναφορά εδώ:






[...] 
Φόρα και μια χάντρα θαλασσιά
να μη σε ματιάζουν τα νησιά
[...]


----------



## Theseus (Jun 25, 2012)

Two quick comments:- is κακό και ταραχή στης Κοκκινιάς τις μάντρες a reference to the extermination camps in Nicaea, 1944 or to the dockyards of Kokkinia near the Piraeus or to the sheepfolds of Mt Kokkinia? What does 'Φαίνεται πως το ξεμάτιασμα της ανασαιμιάς έπιασε' mean. I know ξεμάτιασμα refers to the ritual of warding off the evil eye but ανασαιμιά and έπιασε puzzle me?
PS Is YouTube working properly? It seems to be blinking on and off in the threads of Berni & Doc?!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 25, 2012)

About _το ξεμάτιασμα της ανασαιμιάς έπιασε_, I understand it thus: έπιασε = πέτυχε, ανασαιμιά = ανάσα, αναπνοή. Το ξεμάτιασμα της αναπνοής πέτυχε.

YouTube seems to be working properly.

And I don't know if there is any deeper meaning in _της Κοκκινιάς τις μάντρες_ here, but I doubt it. However, _Κοκκινιά_ was used as a reference to a place of hard-working people (μάγκες) of the working class, men with pride and so on (all very correctly said, of course, since I too was born there in those times :)).


----------



## Palavra (Jun 25, 2012)

The song «Οι πράσινες, οι κόκκινες, οι θαλασσιές οι χάνδρες» refers to a girl who wears fancy beaded bracelets (or necklaces, or both - it's not clear), and whom every up and coming _mangas_ is chasing after. Therefore, ten guys had a big fight over her, and this is what brought chaos in Kokkinia, that is a working class suburb of Pireaus. Lyrics follow:





Οι πράσινες οι κόκκινες, οι θαλασσιές σου οι χάντρες | your green, red and sky blue beads
στα χέρια χτες εφέρανε | were the reason over which yesterday 
δέκα λεβέντες άντρες. | ten good guys came to blows
Φέραν κακό και ταραχή στης Κοκκινιάς τις μάντρες, | they were the reason of a big commotion at the fences [various spots named "mantra"] of
Kokkinia

οι πράσινες, οι κόκκινες, οι θαλασσιές σου οι χάντρες. | those green, red, sky blue beads of yours

Ωχ, βγάλε τα στολίδια σου | Oh, take off your trappings
που βάζεις σαν περνάς και | the ones that you wear when you come by
πάψε τα παιχνίδια σου | stop those games of yours
και μην μας τυραννάς. | and quit torturing us 

Τα κόκκινα, τα πράσινα | those red, green
τα μπλε σου τα βραχιόλια | those blue bracelets of yours 
τρελάναν τα Πετράλωνα | drove all of
Petralona
crazy
και κάψαν τα Σεπόλια. | and set
Sepolia
on fire

Μα αν βρεθεί ο μάστορας | but if someone who is slick [better suggestions are welcome :)] enough comes along
θα κλαίει η καρδιά μου η δόλια | my poor, poor heart will cry
τα κόκκινα τα πράσινα | for those red, green
τα μπλε σου τα βραχιόλια | and blue bracelets of yours


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 25, 2012)

Κοκκινιά είναι η Νίκαια, βέβαια και η Μάντρα της Κοκκινιάς είναι ο τόπος εκτελέσεων από τους Γερμανούς στο μπλόκο του '44. Νομίζω ότι αυτή ήταν η απορία του Θησέα.

Μάντρες, όμως, είναι και οι ανοιχτοί χώροι οικοδομικών υλικών, όπου δουλεύουν οι χειρώνακτες, οι μάγκες, τα καλά παιδιά.

(Εδώ πέφτει το βιντεάκι με τον Γεωργίτση και το ξυρισμένο μουστάκι, αλλά δεν προλαβαίνω τώρα να το βρώ.)


----------



## bernardina (Jun 25, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Μπέρνι, είσαι σίγουρη για τη χρήση εδώ; Για διακοσμητικές μού φαίνονται οι πράσινες, οι κόκκινες...


Ναι, η αλήθεια είναι ότι δεν έχει άμεση σχέση, εκτός από το ότι το τραγούδι μου αρέσει πολύ  και η ταινία είχαν τίτλο "οι θαλασσιές οι χάντρες".

Όπως επίσης υπάρχει και ο στίχος "Πετράδια βάζω στο λαιμό και μια χάντρα φυλαχτό" στα Παιδιά του Πειραιά ;)

Theseus, youtube glitches* is a common occurence, methinks

*not these glitches :inno::laugh:

Edit. Εμ, βέβαια, μέχρι να αξιωθώ να στείλω το σχόλιο πρόλαβε η Παλάβρα να βάλει την λεπτομερή ανάλυση. Εύγε!


----------



## Zazula (Jun 25, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Κοκκινιά είναι η Νίκαια, βέβαια.


Η Νίκαια είναι η Νέα Κοκκινιά (βέβαια). Η Παλιά Κοκκινιά ανήκει στον Πειραιά.


----------



## bernardina (Jun 25, 2012)

Zazula said:


> Η Νίκαια είναι η Νέα Κοκκινιά (βέβαια). Η Παλιά Κοκκινιά ανήκει στον Πειραιά.




http://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/Παλαιά_Κοκκινιά


http://wikimapia.org/16612469/el/Νέα-Κοκκινιά


----------



## Zazula (Jun 25, 2012)

Μπέρνι, δεν καταλαβαίνω τι θέλεις να πεις. :)


----------



## bernardina (Jun 25, 2012)

Zazula said:


> Μπέρνι, δεν καταλαβαίνω τι θέλεις να πεις. :)



Γιατί, καμάρι μου; Δίνω περισσότερες πληροφορίες -και δη οπτικές, με τον χάρτη- περί Παλαιάς και Νέας Κοκκινιάς. Τι άλλο να θέλω να πω;


----------



## Zazula (Jun 25, 2012)

Α, ΟΚ. Μάλλον σύμπτωμα της υπομερενταιμίας μου είναι...


----------



## bernardina (Jun 25, 2012)

Zazula said:


> Α, ΟΚ. Μάλλον σύμπτωμα της υπομερενταιμίας μου είναι...



Γρήγορα, βάρα ενδοφλεβίως και σε μεγάλη δόση μπας και προλάβουμε :woot:


----------



## SBE (Jun 25, 2012)

Παίδες, αφού είχα διαβάσει αυτό το νήμα μέχρι εκεί που είχε φτάσει χτες το απόγευμα, αποφασίζω μια που βγήκε ήλιος να πάω μια βόλτα με το ποδήλατο (περισσότερα για το νέο όχημα σε άλλο πόστ), ανοίγω την πόρτα μου και το μάτι πάει κατευθείαν στην πόρτα του διπλανού διαμερίσματος, όπου οι ένοικοι είχαν κρεμάσει από το ρόπτρο ένα μάτι νααααααααααα με το συμπάθιο. 
Το εν λόγω γυάλινο μάτι με τους κλασσικούς μπλε, τυρκουάζ, άσπρους και μαύρους κύκλους είναι μεγέθους πιατέλας ή έστω μεγάλου πιάτου, και περιστοιχίζεται από δαντελωτό μεταλλικό πλαίσιο με μυτούλες (16 τον αριθμό) οι οποίες περιλαμβάνουν μικρότερες χάντρες του ιδίου είδους. Η πρώτη μου αντίδραση ήταν ζντόινγκ, πήγα πιο κοντά να δω καλύτερα αλλά στο τσακ πρόλαβα να μη φανώ αγενής γιατί άνοιξε η πόρτα, οπότε το έπαιξα περιμένω το ασανσέρ (που το περίμενα). Στο ίδιο σημείο πριν λίγους μήνες είχαν κρεμάσει ένα χάλκινο χέρι με σκαλίσματα, το οποίο μου λέει ο γκούγκλης ότι είναι επίσης αποτροπιακό έμβλημα παρόμοιο με το μάτι. Αλλά το βγάλανε ύστερα από λίγο. 
Οι γείτονές μου αυτοί είναι μάλλον Άραβες, έχουν τρίδυμα μωρά και όλο με καλούν για καφέ. Δεν είμαι σίγουρη για την εθνικότητα γιατί η μαμά των μωρών, που μου έπιασε κουβέντα στο ασανσέρ όταν μετακόμιζαν, είναι τόσο πολύ βαμμένη που δεν έχω ιδέα πώς είναι φυσιολογικά. Και ντύνεται σαν την Πάρις Χίλτον- ροζ βελουτέ φόρμα γυμναστικής κλπ. Και φοράει μπλε φακούς επαφής. Και είναι ξανθιά με καφέ ρίγες. Και προφανώς πιστεύει στο μάτι και το φοβάται κιόλας. 
Σε λίγο θα αρχίσω να το φοβάμαι κι εγώ. Όχι το μάτι γενικώς και αορίστως, το συγκεκριμένο μάτι-πιάτο που με κοιτάζει όταν ανοίγω την πόρτα.


----------



## bernardina (Jun 25, 2012)

Το χέρι ήταν κάπως έτσι, φαντάζομαι







Fatima's hand


----------



## Palavra (Jun 25, 2012)

Το χέρι είναι το Χέρι της Φάτιμα (της κόρης του Μωάμεθ) για τους μουσουλμάνους, ή το Χέρι της Μαριάμ (αδελφής του Μωυσή) για τους εβραίους. Είναι πράγματι αποτροπαϊκό. Διαδεδομένο είναι και στην Τουρκία. 

Παρεμπιπτόντως, στην Τουρκία μου είχε κάνει εντύπωση που τα περισσότερα οχήματα ΔΧ, καθώς και τα φορτηγάκια, έχουν πίσω τους ένα μάτι να με το συμπάθιο, που από κάτω γράφει «Allah korusun», «Αλλάχ φυλάξοι», δηλαδή. Εννοείται ότι το ξεμάτιασμα είναι το ίδιο διαδεδομένο όσο και στην Ελλάδα, ουαί και αλίμονό σου έτσι και τολμήσεις να κοιτάξεις άνθρωπο κάτω των 5 ετών χωρίς να πεις ένα _μάσαλα!_ (maşallah), «φτου μη σε βασκάνω» δηλαδή, την έβαψες, και γενικώς δηλαδή μην κάνεις κομπλιμέντο σε κανέναν χωρίς το αυτό επιφώνημα, και τα ματάκια, ματόχαντρα και τέτοια δίνουν και παίρνουν. Ήθελα να 'ξερα ποιος είπε ότι είμαστε ούνα φάτσα ούνα ράτσα με τους *Ιταλούς*...

Έδιτ: ε, όχι, με πρόλαβε το ρούκι η Μπέρνι!... :twit:


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 25, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> (Εδώ πέφτει το βιντεάκι με τον Γεωργίτση και το ξυρισμένο μουστάκι, αλλά δεν προλαβαίνω τώρα να το βρώ.)



Και σε ειδικό μοντάζ υπάρχει στο γιουτιούμπ... Μάλιστα!


----------



## Zazula (Jun 25, 2012)

Palavra said:


> Ουαί και αλίμονό σου έτσι και τολμήσεις να κοιτάξεις άνθρωπο κάτω των 5 ετών χωρίς να πεις ένα _μάσαλα!_ (maşallah), «φτου μη σε βασκάνω» δηλαδή.


Άντε κι είχα σκάσει τόση ώρα πότε θα το 'βαζα: http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?5433-μασλάτι&p=55805&viewfull=1#post55805


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 25, 2012)

Με αυτά και με εκείνα, ακόμη να απαντήσουμε στην ερώτηση...

Σύμφωνα με αυτό εδώ, Από το ορυκτό βασίλειο αντιβασκανικά θεωρούνται ο μαγνήτης, ο σίδηρος, ο ορείχαλκος, η γαλαζόπετρα κ.α. Από όλα αυτά κατασκευάζονταν τα διάφορα χαϊμαλιά ή φυλακτά. 

Με δεδομένο μάλιστα ότι η γαλαζόπετρα εμφανίζεται καμιά φορά και σε μορφή σφαιριδίων (Κάποιοι των παραπάνω τύπων φέρονται στο εμπόριο και σε μικρά κυανά σφαιρίδια, ελληνική βίκη)δεν μου φαίνεται δύσκολο να καταλάβουμε την προέλευση της θαλασσιάς χάντρας για το μάτι...


----------



## SBE (Jun 25, 2012)

Palavra said:


> Ήθελα να 'ξερα ποιος είπε ότι είμαστε ούνα φάτσα ούνα ράτσα με τους *Ιταλούς*...



Κάποιος που ξέρει καλύτερα τους Ιταλούς. Η γειτόνισσά μας η κυρά Μπέλλα το έδιωχνε με το λάδι. Αυτά στην εξωτική ιταλική παροικία της Πάτρας, αλλά μου λέει το ιντερνέτιο ότι κι ο Μουσολίνι το φοβόταν πολύ το μάτι (τι να ματιάσεις, την ομορφιά του; ). Και για να το αποφύγεις όταν λες κάτι καλό για κάποιον τον ευλογείς κιόλας, καμιά φορά του κάνεις φτου- φτου- φτου  Για να το αποφύγεις φοράς φυλαχτό (το γνωστό υφασμάτινο), χάντρα (μαύρη ή κόκκινη, όχι γαλάζια) και άλλα πολλά.


----------



## Palavra (Jun 25, 2012)

Η Britannica γράφει:

apotropaic eye, a painting of an eye or eyes used as a symbol to ward off evil, appearing most commonly on Greek black-figured drinking vessels called kylikes (“eye cups”), from the 6th century bc. The exaggeratedly large eye on these cups may have been thought to prevent dangerous spirits from entering the mouth with the wine.

Δεν ήξερα ότι ήταν τόσο παλιές οι εμφανίσεις του ματιού. 



SBE said:


> Κάποιος που ξέρει καλύτερα τους Ιταλούς.


Αλλά δεν ξέρει τους Τούρκους... Μπρε, δεν φαντάζεσαι ομοιότητες. Αν ήταν και η θρησκεία ίδια, θα τρόμαζα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 25, 2012)

Palavra said:


> Αν ήταν και η θρησκεία ίδια, θα τρόμαζα.


Όταν λες ίδια... Χμμμ... για αγιάσμα και αγιασοφιά κλπ κάτι θα έχει πάρει το αυτί σου... Και για αβρααμικές θρησκείες επίσης, υποθέτω...


----------



## Palavra (Jun 25, 2012)

Οι εκπληκτικές συμπτώσεις ξεκίνησαν στην Τουρκία, όταν ήρθε κάποιος την ώρα που έτρωγε η οικογένεια, και εγώ και φίλη τουρκάλα αλληλοκοιταχτήκαμε λέγοντας περίπου ταυτόχρονα «ξέρεις, οταν κάποιος έρχεται απρόσκλητος για φαγητό *εμείς *λέμε ότι τον αγαπάει η πεθερά του».


----------



## SBE (Jun 25, 2012)

Επειδή όμως με τους Ιταλούς είναι και η θρησκεία παρόμοια και μιλάνε κι ελληνικά (στο νότο), οι ομοιότητες μοιάζουν πιο μεγάλες. 
Και φυσικά έχει να κάνει με τις παραστάσεις του καθενός. Εγώ που μεγάλωσα στην Πάτρα με τους Ιταλούς έχω διαφορετική άποψη για το θέμα απ΄ό,τι ένας που μεγάλωσε στην Ξάνθη με Τούρκους. 

ΥΓ Αυτές οι αηδίες τα μάτια τα γυάλινα κλπ δεν ήταν μέρος της δικής μου παιδικής ηλικίας. Όλο αυτό το πράμα που μας έχει έρθει τα τελευταία χρόνια με τη μορφή φολκλορικών διακοσμητικών μου φαίνεται εντελώς εισαγόμενο.


----------



## Palavra (Jun 25, 2012)

SBE said:


> Εγώ που μεγάλωσα στην Πάτρα με τους Ιταλούς έχω διαφορετική άποψη για το θέμα απ΄ό,τι ένας που μεγάλωσε στην Ξάνθη με Τούρκους.


Fair enough, αν και εγώ δεν μεγάλωσα στην Ξάνθη με Τούρκους, έχω ονσάιτ εμπειρία ένθεν και ένθεν - μιλάω και τις γλώσσες, διευκολύνονται οι πολυπολλυ μούλτι κούλτι ανταλλαγές εμπειριών 

Μ' αυτά και μ' αυτά, ξέχασα: το ίδιο το μπλε χρώμα δεν έχει υποτίθεται κι αυτό αποτροπαϊκό χαρακτήρα;


----------



## nickel (Jun 25, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Όταν λες ίδια... Χμμμ... για αγιάσμα και αγιασοφιά κλπ κάτι θα έχει πάρει το αυτί σου... Και για αβρααμικές θρησκείες επίσης, υποθέτω...



Κάντε μου κι άλλη μια χάρη σήμερα: επειδή εγώ ξέρω μόνο _αγίασμα_ και _άγιασμα_, πείτε μου τι είναι το _αγιάσμα_. Δική μου η απορία. Ο Theseus είναι ικανός να ξέρει την απάντηση.


----------



## bernardina (Jun 25, 2012)

Μπα, καθόλου δεν πιστεύουν οι Ιταλοί στο κακό μάτι!

Ειδικά διαβάζοντας _"Sleeping on The Eyes," is a term used by those who perform the prayers to dispel them. It means exactly what it implies. Going to sleep with a whopper of a headache serves to make the headache even worse upon awakening. The eyes tear accompanied by exhaustion and a general feeling of malaise with some depression or anxiety._.. θυμήθηκα τη συχωρεμένη τη μανούλα μου (μεγάααλη ξεματιάχτρα) :laugh:"


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 25, 2012)

Εγώ το άκουσα _αγιάσμα_ από Τούρκο ταξιτζή στην Πόλη όταν του ζήτησα (με χέρια και με πόδια) να με πάει στη Ζωοδόχο Πηγή aka Μπαλουκλιώτισα. Αυτός, βέβαια, θα εννοούσε ayazma (που δεν ξέρω αν είναι γενικά οι χριστιανικοί τόποι θρησκείας ή ο αγιασμός), αλλά εγώ τότε δεν ήξερα από λεξιλογκί και τους τουρκομαθείς της για να ρωτήσω περισσότερα, οπότε το καταχώρισα έτσι στο μυαλό μου.






Εικόνα από εδώ. Προσοχή: Είναι από άλλη εκκλησία :) (εδώ έχει άρθρο για τη Ζωοδόχο Πηγή) και έχει και για άλλα αγιάσματα.


----------



## Palavra (Jun 25, 2012)

Πάντως, για όποιον ενδιαφέρεται, ξεματιάζουμε και ηλεκτρονικώς :twit:
(Αν και την ιδέα την έχει προλάβει άλλη).


----------



## SBE (Jun 25, 2012)

Aν απλώς ειδοποιείται η ξεματιάστρα ή ο ξεματιαστής ηλεκτρονικώς και κάνει το ξεμάτιασμα κανονικώς δεν παίζω! Θέλω συνδυασμό πλήκτρων ή κανένα σκριπτ που το τρέχεις και σε ξεματιάζει.


----------



## daeman (Jun 25, 2012)

SBE said:


> Aν απλώς ειδοποιείται η ξεματιάστρα ή ο ξεματιαστής ηλεκτρονικώς και κάνει το ξεμάτιασμα κανονικώς δεν παίζω! Θέλω συνδυασμό πλήκτρων ή κανένα σκριπτ που το τρέχεις και σε ξεματιάζει.


 
Δοκίμασε Shift + Φ+T (Σιχτίρ! Φτου!), ή στο λατινικό πληκτρολόγιο Ctrl + I (control the evil eye) ή Shift + P+T (Shit! Ptooey!).


----------



## bernardina (Jun 25, 2012)

daeman said:


> Δοκίμασε Shift + Φ+T (Σιχτίρ! Φτου!), ή στο λατινικό πληκτρολόγιο Ctrl + I (control the evil eye) ή Shift + P+T (Shit! Ptooey!).



Εναλλακτικά πας εδώ


----------



## daeman (Jun 25, 2012)

bernardina said:


> Εναλλακτικά πας εδώ



Αυτό έχει άλλο κίμπορντ σ... σ... σόρτκατ: Alt + Alt + Alt + Ψ (α... α... α... ψου!).  

Ο Ιησούς Χριστός νικά κι όλα τα κακά σκορπά και τα πάντα βοηθά... καλά και κακά; Καλά.


----------



## Irini (Jun 26, 2012)

Το μπλε χρώμα πάντως φαίνεται πως, σε αρκετές χώρες θεωρείται ως αποτρεπτικό. Εξ ου και τα μπλε παράθυρα και πόρτες στα νησιά μας (για να μην μπει το κακό από τα ανοίγματα του σπιτιού).


----------



## SBE (Jun 26, 2012)

Χμ... :huh:
Δηλαδή τα τζην είναι μπλε για να αποτραπεί η φωτιά στα μπατζάκια μας;


----------



## Earion (Jun 26, 2012)

Palavra said:


> Αλλά δεν ξέρει τους Τούρκους... Μπρε, δεν φαντάζεσαι ομοιότητες. Αν ήταν και η θρησκεία ίδια, θα τρόμαζα.





drsiebenmal said:


> Όταν λες ίδια... Χμμμ... για αγιάσμα και αγιασοφιά κλπ κάτι θα έχει πάρει το αυτί σου... Και για αβρααμικές θρησκείες επίσης, υποθέτω...



Πολλά και απροσδόκητα παράλληλα, ή και επικαλύψεις, μεταξύ Ισλάμ και χριστιανισμού στο επίπεδο της λαϊκής θρησκείας έχουν συγκεντρωθεί εδώ.


----------



## Marinos (Jun 26, 2012)

Earion said:


> Πολλά και απροσδόκητα παράλληλα, ή και επικαλύψεις, μεταξύ Ισλάμ και χριστιανισμού στο επίπεδο της λαϊκής θρησκείας έχουν συγκεντρωθεί εδώ.


Ναι, και επίσης εδώ.


----------

